# Dallisgrass Staggers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Agnews...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/rainy-summer-open-doors-to-ergot-poisoning-dallisgrass-staggers/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

This affected some yearlings I had a few yrs back. One yearling stayed down for a week but recovered. VET told me to mow the Dallis grass so yearlings couldn't eat the seed heads as easily.


----------

